# Tuscon, AZ Super Bowl Broadcast Interrupted



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

...by a porn feed! 

What's the world coming to!!!

(The link is to a news article, not porn! :googly: )

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/278448.php


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, sounds like the viewers who complained were more upset about missing part of the game than seeing graphic porn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How come my programs never get interrupted by something interesting like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I'll bet it was more entertaining than the half-time show, too.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya know thats funny. Was on Twitter last night during the game and Wil Wheaton swore the announcers were watching porn - Madden just kept talking about penetration and the kept referencing how big the guys on the field were. I told him those guys just weren't watching the same game we were. Now I believe it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> ...by a porn feed!
> 
> What's the world coming to!!!
> 
> ...


  funny you would mention this


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmm...according to the news article, the "graphic act" sounded like fun.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

pyro said:


> funny you would mention this


I wasn't the only one thinking this. Hehehehe!


----------

